# I am CERTAIN someone here needs a LP Studio



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Log in or sign up to view


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Hard to tell on my phone, could that be one of the mahogany topped models?


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Parabola said:


> Hard to tell on my phone, could that be one of the mahogany topped models?


Yes, it does have the grain of mahogany.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I thought off the top of my head that they switched them to a maple cap in 2010 but that one looks like mahogany so either I'm wrong or they have the wrong year. The all Mahogany studios are the best cheap Gibsons to get. Regardless of top, this is a must buy price IMO.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Looks like a faded model. That was the going rate in 2008 so get scoopin’


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Yeah, this is a “if I had a time-machine price”.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> I thought off the top of my head that they switched them to a maple cap in 2010 but that one looks like mahogany so either I'm wrong or they have the wrong year. The all Mahogany studios are the best cheap Gibsons to get. Regardless of top, this is a must buy price IMO.


I looked up 2010's worn and they all seem to have the full mahogany body.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

I hate you guys.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

BGood said:


> I looked up 2010's worn and they all seem to have the full mahogany body.


Thanks. 

I hope somebody grabs this just so I'm not the only one raving about them. My 2007 was really good - fortunately at least I sold it to a good friend.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

Going to see it in the morning 🙈


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

I wish to reiterate how much I dislike the things this place does to me. Grabbed the guitar and the blues junior he had for an extra deal 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Choo5440 said:


> I wish to reiterate how much I dislike the things this place does to me. Grabbed the guitar and the blues junior he had for an extra deal 🤦🏻‍♂️


It's not a healthy place by any standard definition.

That being said though, CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Choo5440 said:


> I wish to reiterate how much I dislike the things this place does to me. Grabbed the guitar and the blues junior he had for an extra deal 🤦🏻‍♂️


Damned I'm sorry, but happy for you at the same time.

Does the all mahogany body gives the guitar a warmer tone or something, or is it just ... friggin' nice ?


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

Congrats. You scored an amazing deal. The guitar looks like a great rock n' roll machine!


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

It was a smoking deal, between the amp and guitar. Just didn't expect to add to the (too many) guitars I already have


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Amazing score! Congrats.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

BGood said:


> Does the all mahogany body gives the guitar a warmer tone or something, or is it just ... friggin' nice ?


Both. They're awesome.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Choo5440 said:


> It was a smoking deal, between the amp and guitar. Just didn't expect to add to the (too many) guitars I already have


You rang?


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

Need a mahogany LP studio? 🤣


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Choo5440 said:


> Need a mahogany LP studio? 🤣


No pictures or impressions yet?


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

I picked it up on my way to a cottage, only plucked it a bit with the seller. The guitar needs a bit of tlc to clean it up, but played well enough. 

The amp is also a little beat up physically, but sounded good. I'll be able to give a proper report in a few days


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Apparently someone at Long & McQuade has caught on to these. This one appears to have a pickguard and TRC from a Les Paul Studio Platinum (the two parts I'm missing - I have the tuners and back covers from one).

Gear Hunter | Gibson - LP Studio Worn Brown


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

quick write-up after spending a bit of time with these last night
cons:
it's been played, and there's lots of buckle rash and wear between the pickups, finish is worn down in a few other spots. 
the selector switch is janky - only really plays in middle position, so that's something I'll have to swap out.
case is beat up, one latch broken
amp needs a bit of love that I can't provide, may try and get a friend to help with it. (cleaning up some of the controls, other minor things)
pros:
The strap buttons have been swapped for a set of Fender locking ones I've never seen before, but feel secure
lightweight, feels like it's less than 8 lbs
the pickups sound great, don't think i've ever played 490/498Ts before, and they're way hotter than anything else I've got
amp sounds good, nice tone.

also, got the whole kit and caboodle for 1k, so feel like i won?


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

You did very well. The switches are crap in these. I'm pretty sure the pickups were still Burstbucker Pro's in 2010 (can't remember when they switched) but either way the 490/498 is a good combination.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Choo5440 said:


> the selector switch is janky - only really plays in middle position, so that's something I'll have to swap out.


Textbook dirty switch symptoms. Get a can of Deoxit or similar and save yourself from replacing it.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> I'm pretty sure the pickups were still Burstbucker Pro's in 2010 (can't remember when they switched) but either way the 490/498 is a good combination.


Only the faded got the Burstbukaroos ? My Wine Red shiny 2008 has the 490/498 combo. At least I think tht's what I have. How do you tell ? There's nothing but the Gibson logo on them.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

BGood said:


> Only the faded got the Burstbukaroos ? My Wine Red shiny 2008 has the 490/498 combo. At least I think tht's what I have. How do you tell ? There's nothing but the Gibson logo on them.


Take one out and look at the back - they both have a paper label


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

BlueRocker said:


> Take one out and look at the back - they both have a paper label
> 
> View attachment 458518
> 
> ...


Hmm OK. Don,t remember if I did take one out or not. I know I unDNAded and setup the guitar, new strings, but looking under ?

Damned memory.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Oh yeah ... DOH ... I went looking into my files and you know what ? I took pictures of them.
Bridge









Neck









It's only 17:55 but I'm going back to bed.


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

well, I'll be darned. I checked mine and they're BB pros (I'm assuming, labelled as Rhy Pro and Lead Pro)

Don't have any contact cleaner handy, but I have to grab some anyway. Can definitely try cleaning the switch first.
All in all, I'm happy with the score, but really wish it didn't happen right after Christmas 😂


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

BGood said:


> Hmm OK. Don,t remember if I did take one out or not. I know I unDNAded and setup the guitar, new strings, but looking under ?
> 
> Damned memory.
> .
> ...


Those pickups are probably the stock 490R/498T. If the covers were ever removed (looks like they may have been) the heat from the iron will turn the thermally printed labels black unless you're extremely careful and lucky. If that happened it's likely someone removed them.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Choo5440 said:


> well, I'll be darned. I checked mine and they're BB pros (I'm assuming, labelled as Rhy Pro and Lead Pro)
> 
> Don't have any contact cleaner handy, but I have to grab some anyway. Can definitely try cleaning the switch first.
> All in all, I'm happy with the score, but really wish it didn't happen right after Christmas 😂


Yup that's BB Pros (wound by good old PS no doubt).


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

What was the amp?


----------



## Choo5440 (Oct 24, 2020)

fender blues jr 3



BlueRocker said:


> Yup that's BB Pros (wound by good old PS no doubt).


ha, you got it in 1


----------

